# A deadly day in Afghanistan, 8 Americans & 5 Canadians killed



## Ken Morgan (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/a-deadly-day-in-afghanistan/article1415576/


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Dec 31, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## Master K (Jan 6, 2010)

.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 7, 2010)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 7, 2010)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 7, 2010)

.


----------



## shihansmurf (Feb 8, 2010)

Rest Well, Brothers.

Till we meet at Fiddler's Green.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 8, 2010)

We will remember them.


----------



## searcher (Feb 8, 2010)

.


----------

